# Member needs prayers............



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeff C. is in CCU at the Henry County Hospital,  I just talked with him & he said there was an enzyme in his blood work that showed damage to the heart.  He will be there at the very least 24 to 48 hours.  Hopefully he will have a laptop soon & can update us from there, but until then, will you all please join me and say a prayer for him?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Jeff C. is in CCU at the Henry County Hospital,  I just talked with him & he said there was an enzyme in his blood work that showed damage to the heart.  He will be there at the very least 24 to 48 hours.  Hopefully he will have a laptop soon & can update us from there, but until then, will you all please join me and say a prayer for him?



Prayers already sent


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

On my knees for ya brother!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2012)

praying so hard for this sweet man.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers for Jeff and his family.


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2012)

prayers for Jeff


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 12, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Prayers for Jeff and his family.



Yeap


----------



## kracker (Mar 12, 2012)

Done


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeff, you are in my Prayers bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers sent. Get well quick Jeff.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 12, 2012)

Ours are on they're way. 

And, Jeff, when you get to read this, you ain't allowed to do this to us again! You're needed at MANY more functions! 

We're all hoping you get better quick!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 12, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hang in there Bro...praying for ya!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 12, 2012)

Add mine to the list.  Praying for a full and speedy recovery Jeff!  Tell Terri if they won't let her use an e-collar on ya, I've got a lead that will work wonders for keeping you in line!


----------



## speedcop (Mar 12, 2012)

our prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 12, 2012)

Praying for the least possible damage and a quick recovery..............


----------



## Sargent (Mar 12, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Sending prayers also for a speedy recovery !!!!!!


----------



## RobRay (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be praying for him and his family and will offer himup also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers for Jeff and his family.  We're pullin and praying for ya brother !!


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers sent. Henry is a good place, also they just got bought out by piedmont so I am sure you are in good hands.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2012)

God's speed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 12, 2012)

He's got surgery tomorrow at Emory.  Keep on with the prayers


----------



## fredw (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeff, my prayers are added.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update Lee

Prayers added from our family


----------



## quinn (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck and prayers sent!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2012)

for a sinner like me. I know you'll recover quick man.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright Chief, prayers & positive thoughts going up & out for you today, hang tough and give us an update yourself soon!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

In our thoughts and prayers for Jeff and family...


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers up Jeff.  Hurry back.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayer for healing, and peace for his family.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

From a post Boneboy just posted................


Just got off the phone with Jeff and Teri.  He is still in Henry Co  cause they didn't have any rooms available at Emory.  They are trying to  get him transferred today and probably won't have the procedure done  until tomorrow.  He is not in any pain to speak of and is in good  spirits!   He has a laptop but can't figure out how to get on wifi from  the hospital.  Further updates as they become available!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff, hang tuff buddy! My Prayers are still goin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeff is now in surgery! 
Lord, I humbly ask for your loving guidance for the doctors, nurses and machinery during the procedure on our dear friend, in Your Name I Ask, Amen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Jeff is now in surgery!
> Lord, I humbly ask for your loving guidance for the doctors, nurses and machinery during the procedure on our dear friend, in Your Name I Ask, Amen.



Amen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Disregard above post brother, come south when you're better and kill a turkey, hog, or bass wheneva you feel like it, YOU know you have an open invitation !!!




Now getchayo buttocks outta dat bed and go home !!! 




Love ya'll bro !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Boneboy just sent an update:

_*Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will  do another heart cath, then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.   She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!*_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Boneboy just sent an update:
> 
> _*Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will  do another heart cath, then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.   She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!*_






Whooooooooooooot !!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update Keebs! Prayers still goin!


----------



## Artmom (Mar 14, 2012)

Praying for you and your family, Jeff C!!! You are a dear, sweet person!!! What a wonderful world it would be indeed, if there were more like you: selfless, kindhearted, and genuinely interested in others...get well soon...we're pulling for you to make a full and speedy recovery.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Another GREAT update.......... MizT texted me last night right about 8:00 and said that Jeff was in a room, in pain but ok and most likely would be there for 3 days probably.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Another GREAT update.......... MizT texted me last night right about 8:00 and said that Jeff was in a room, in pain but ok and most likely would be there for 3 days probably.



Thanks Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Even better news!  I talked to Jeff yesterday, he is now in a regular room & eating regular food.  He still has a drain tube in but thinks they have his pain meds about figured out!
Keep resting & getting better, "Chief"!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Even better news! I talked to Jeff yesterday, he is now in a regular room & eating regular food. He still has a drain tube in but thinks they have his pain meds about figured out!
> Keep resting & getting better, "Chief"!!


 
Thanks for the update...  glad to hear things are turning around!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello Folks....I would like to Thank each and every one of you for your support, prayers, thoughts and concerns. It means a lot to me and my Family.

Well, I got home yesterday evening and I'm on the road to a full recovery. I'm going all in on quitting the smoking, some minor dietary changes, and getting in better health and shape overall.

Now I've  just got to figure out what to do with all this excess blood flow


----------



## Huntress (Mar 18, 2012)

YAY!!  Jeff, I am gonna turn your words back at ya, take your time and have a full recovery.  Glad you are back home.

God is GOOD!!!  PTL!!!!!!


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad you're doing well Jeff.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2012)

Awright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad to see you are on the mend! Prayers work and God is Good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Awright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad to see you are on the mend! Prayers work and God is Good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ya know, Pay is always right. Anybody ever notice that.
Luyabro


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bless us and keep us!


----------

